# Social Media News



## Ellejustus (Jun 17, 2020)

I know we have many lawyers on the forum.  Lawyers are the best at being able to play both sides really well.  They are the opposite of me.  I am 100% empathy person.  I have no idea why I was made this way, but my spiritual healer friend told me I'm a very rare man because I take on feelings of pain from others.  Anyway, can someone please tell me where were going with this article.  I welcome good old fasion debates.  Lawyers only at first everyone.  Thanks for the takes!!!

https://www.foxnews.com/politics/hawley-bill-targeting-big-tech-companies


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 17, 2020)

Ellejustus said:


> I am 100% empathy person.  I have no idea why I was made this way, but my spiritual healer friend told me I'm a very rare man because I take on feelings of pain from others.  Thanks for the takes!!!
> 
> https://www.foxnews.com/politics/hawley-bill-targeting-big-tech-companies











						‘Empathy’ Is a False God
					

‘Responsiveness’ is the real deal.




					www.psychologytoday.com


----------



## Ellejustus (Jun 17, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> ‘Empathy’ Is a False God
> 
> 
> ‘Responsiveness’ is the real deal.
> ...


I will dive in and get back to you.  I had to get help from a few specialists and I got a mixed bag of clinical diagnoses.  No one said it is was a false god but it peeked my interest.  I will get my grain of salt and start reading.  Thank you


----------



## nononono (Jun 17, 2020)

Ellejustus said:


> I will dive in and get back to you.  I had to get help from a few specialists and I got a mixed bag of clinical diagnoses.  No one said it is was a false god but it peeked my interest.  I will get my grain of salt and start reading.  Thank you



*How about go back to school......you lack a whole decade of critical thinking....*


----------



## Ellejustus (Jun 17, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> ‘Empathy’ Is a False God
> 
> 
> ‘Responsiveness’ is the real deal.
> ...


Empathy is commonly understood to mean, ‘I know exactly how you feel because I have felt the same way myself.’;

This is quote on how to over come sales objections and those salesman types are usually liars and fakes.  When I say, "you know what Jim ((another soccer dad)), I know exactly how you feel bro.  A coach lied to my daughter on numerous occasions as well and well Jim, that really sucks I can feel your pain.  Listen Jim, what I found to be the best source of help is to take everything with a grain of salt and just realize most folks don't care about you and will use you to get to the top."


----------



## Ellejustus (Jun 17, 2020)

nononono said:


> *How about go back to school......you lack a whole decade of critical thinking....*


Small brain who thinks with one side only.  Okay mister critical thinker.  I have learned so much from no man.  I say, "yes we can work together."


----------



## nononono (Jun 17, 2020)

QUOTE="Ellejustus, post: 335364, member: 440"
Empathy is commonly understood to mean, ‘I know exactly how you feel because I have felt the same way myself.’;

This is quote on how to over come sales objections and those salesman types are usually liars and fakes.  When I say, "you know what Jim ((another soccer dad)), I know exactly how you feel bro.  A coach lied to my daughter on numerous occasions as well and well Jim, that really sucks I can feel your pain.  Listen Jim, what I found to be the best source of help is to take everything with a grain of salt and just realize most folks don't care about you and will use you to get to the top."
/QUOTE

*You appear to be weak between the ears....*










*empath*

*Definition of empath*

*: *one who experiences the emotions of others *: *a person who has empathy for others .

*" Oh the pain...the pain of the Democrats Lies ! "*


----------



## nononono (Jun 17, 2020)

Ellejustus said:


> Small brain who thinks with one side only.  Okay mister critical thinker.  I have learned so much from no man.  I say, "yes we can work together."


*That's not something you should admit...
You purposefully limit your thinking to one side....A Democrat You Are.*


----------



## Ellejustus (Jun 17, 2020)

nononono said:


> *That's not something you should admit...
> You purposefully limit your thinking to one side....A Democrat You Are.*


So you must be espy.  Espy said I was t and coo coo.  My friend told me once when all hell breaks loose the middle will be a lonely and scary place.  I'm neither scared or lonely, not yet at least.  I see things clearly.  "Carry on, Carry on, cause nothing really matters to meeeeeeeeeeeeee."


----------



## nononono (Jun 17, 2020)

Ellejustus said:


> So you must be espy.  Espy said I was t and coo coo.  My friend told me once when all hell breaks loose the middle will be a lonely and scary place.  I'm neither scared or lonely, not yet at least.  I see things clearly.  "Carry on, Carry on, cause nothing really matters to meeeeeeeeeeeeee."



*My Goodness.....*


----------

